# Dolce - should i believe what they say?



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

i am a beginner and just buying my first bike. i am looking at a Specialized Dolce. the guy at the LBS gave me a lot of info on it and why i should like it (i'm female, 5'6"). 

so, is all that he is saying really important or is just to get me to buy the bike? he made a few points:

1. he made a big deal about the wheel size. they are 700s and he said that a lot of women's bikes are 650 and not as easy to change out? true or false? does it matter to me?

2. he made a big deal about the fork being able to be upgraded using standard forks because women's bikes have forks which are often at different angles than mens bikes. will i really need to switch this out or would i just upgrade the bike?

3. then there was a lot of stuff about women's geometry. do you think it really matters or are there other bikes that suit women fine that are not "women's bikes?"

sometimes i feel like i'm buying a car! the way they go on and on about these components and so forth. i'm a first-time buyer. i just like the COLOR (ooh, cherry red)!!  

does anyone else have this bike? just wondering if you have it, how it compared to other bikes you rode or tried out. 

thanks,
frances


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Ride it first*



bikerc said:


> i am a beginner and just buying my first bike. i am looking at a Specialized Dolce. the guy at the LBS gave me a lot of info on it and why i should like it (i'm female, 5'6").
> 
> so, is all that he is saying really important or is just to get me to buy the bike? he made a few points:
> 
> ...


Frances,
The most important thing you can do is take several bikes for a test ride to see how they feel. What you didn't mention is what level Dolce are you looking at and how much are you planning on spending? It's true that a bike with 650 wheels may be harder to sell, but then again since there are fewer available it could be easier because you won't be competing against every other 700 wheeled bike out there. I don't know much about fork geometry to comment on the second question, but it's doubtful you'll swap out the fork. As for geometry it all depends on your build. My wife is also 5' 6' and rides a mens size 54 with a shorter stem and loves the fit. She's a bit longer in the torso so a 54 fits her great, but may not be right for your build.

The best advise I can give you is to try out several bikes then buy the one that feels the best and will make you want to get out and ride. The good think is that all of Specialized road bikes come with compact geometry so an adjustment in stem length could make a big difference in an Allez, Roubaix, or Tarmac if you like one of those models. Any good shop will offer to do this for you. Good luck and let us know what you end up with! 
Scott


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

My wife rides a Dolce with Ultegra shifters and derailleurs, Specialized crankset and brakes- and it offer incredible bang for the buck.

Most significant are the shorter throw shifters and the shallow bars- and she like the compact design. For the money, you can't buy a men's bike that comes close in terms of spec. She loves it.

Only the smallest of "women's bikes" have 650 wheels. Fork? That is a new one.

It is a great bike- the only thing leaving a bad taste in my mouth is all the B.S. the shop guy gave you... they laid it on a little thick. If the price is right...


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

oliverpete said:


> Frances,
> The most important thing you can do is take several bikes for a test ride to see how they feel. What you didn't mention is what level Dolce are you looking at and how much are you planning on spending? It's true that a bike with 650 wheels may be harder to sell, but then again since there are fewer available it could be easier because you won't be competing against every other 700 wheeled bike out there. I don't know much about fork geometry to comment on the second question, but it's doubtful you'll swap out the fork. As for geometry it all depends on your build. My wife is also 5' 6' and rides a mens size 54 with a shorter stem and loves the fit. She's a bit longer in the torso so a 54 fits her great, but may not be right for your build.
> 
> The best advise I can give you is to try out several bikes then buy the one that feels the best and will make you want to get out and ride. The good think is that all of Specialized road bikes come with compact geometry so an adjustment in stem length could make a big difference in an Allez, Roubaix, or Tarmac if you like one of those models. Any good shop will offer to do this for you. Good luck and let us know what you end up with!
> Scott


scott,

i am just looking at the basic model of Dolce. it's about $800. i tried out a Giant OCR2 but i didn't like how it felt. i like riding a bit more upright and not so stretched out (i have a shorter torso and longer legs). i am also in the 52 to 54 range depending on the bike.

i do need to test ride it. the size they had in the shop was smaller for me and i need to find a larger size to try out.

the other thing is that i am not sure what i'm supposed to do on a test ride!  being a new rider, i know that theoretically i should be checking out the gears, etc. but, honestly, i'm just trying to get my "sea legs" so to speak. should i take someone experienced with me to shop?

frances


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> My wife rides a Dolce with Ultegra shifters and derailleurs, Specialized crankset and brakes- and it offer incredible bang for the buck.
> 
> Most significant are the shorter throw shifters and the shallow bars- and she like the compact design. For the money, you can't buy a men's bike that comes close in terms of spec. She loves it.
> 
> ...


the Trek women's bikes have 1 wheel a 700 and 1 a 650 and i thought that was pretty strange. but, again, i'm new to all this.  

i think your wife out-classes me in the bike dept. i just want the basic model with the basic Shimano components. 

yeah, he laid it on thick but, it's ok. i went to Performance bikes and the guy told me almost nothing at all about the Giant i rode! i need something in-between.

frances


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

bikerc said:


> i am a beginner and just buying my first bike. i am looking at a Specialized Dolce. the guy at the LBS gave me a lot of info on it and why i should like it (i'm female, 5'6").
> 
> so, is all that he is saying really important or is just to get me to buy the bike? he made a few points:
> 
> ...


Frances,

Nothing he said sounds out right false.
1) Yes, some WSD bikes come with 650 wheels, some don't. 700's are more standard than 650's, but hardly from outer space. At 5'6" you likely don't need 650's to avoid a substantial amount of toe overlap, so his advice to get a 700 equipped bike is sound.

2) Never heard the bit about WSD forks, maybe it's valid, but I've never heard of it.

3) I think most WSD bikes are designed to meet the needs of women who are solidly in the 25%tile on a men's height, reach, size chart. At 5'6" you are likely between 25% and 50%. In other words there's several million men who need a bike in roughly the same geometry as you. It's hard to say without knowing more about you, but take a look at yourself, are your hands, arms, inseam, etc. smaller than 75% of the men you know. If not that means the 25%+ of the men you know have the same requirements as you. Are they are being walked to the WSD bikes and told "Hey, this is the bike for you"

My thoughts
Scot


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Good idea*



bikerc said:


> scott,
> 
> i am just looking at the basic model of Dolce. it's about $800. i tried out a Giant OCR2 but i didn't like how it felt. i like riding a bit more upright and not so stretched out (i have a shorter torso and longer legs). i am also in the 52 to 54 range depending on the bike.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a good idea to take someone with experience to the shop with you, and also on a test ride. I would let the shop know that you want to take the bike for a good 30 minute ride. First have them set the bike up for you in regards to saddle hight and position and then make sure you and your friend bring an allen wrench so you can make minor adjustments during your ride if needed. 

During your ride take notice of how you feel on the bike. Are you comfortable both in and out of the saddle? How does your back, neck, and shoulders feel? After 30 minutes you should be able to tell. Also remember that minor adjustments can make a big difference on how you feel on the bike. 

Both the entry level Dolce and Allez are great beginner bikes so you won't go wrong with either choice. By your physical description it sounds like a size 54 with a 90 or 100 stem may fit you just just right. If you like to be more upright make sure the stem is 8 or 16 degree upward, depending on which one is on the bike. 

Most of all buy what feels the best and don't let the shop talk you into anything you're not comfortable with. Enjoy your new ride and let us know what you end up with. 
Scott


----------



## Punkyhiggs (May 12, 2005)

Frances, 

Most of what he said is true, although I agree, he did lay it on a little thick. He may be trying to sell you the Dolce over another model. 

Had the same issues w/my wife 5'4" and also looked at the Dolce/Allez, and 1500/WSD Trek. 

WSD bikes are designed for women in that they have tapered top tubes (they drop towards the seat), shorter top tube, and narrower handle bars. 

Women are historically shorter in the torso than men, although they may have the same inseam and arm length. Hence the shorter top tube. They are also narrower in the shoulders, hence the narrow handlebars. 

Any good bike shop can "fit" you to most any bike (male or female specific), by changing the seat and stem (length/height). But you have to know a few things. 

By shortening the top tube, the WSD bikes maintain the same geometry as the mens bikes, meaning the handling and overall reach to the bars is almost hte same. Fitting a new stem on a mens bike may fit the bike to you, but it may effect the handling by either making it quicker (shorter stem) or slower (longer stem). 

What does all this mean? Try both bikes (male/female), nad have them fit both types to you. Whatever one feels the most comfortable and handles the way you want it to is the bike for you. 

My wife had the same issues and we ended up getting the Specialized Allez over the Dolce due to how she felt on the bike over getting a bike "made for women". 

Besides: Dolce colors are a little to Chickish for most women. For some reason, bike makers think all things feminine must be pink or purple  . 

Good luck, Mike


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

Punkyhiggs said:


> Frances,
> 
> Most of what he said is true, although I agree, he did lay it on a little thick. He may be trying to sell you the Dolce over another model.
> 
> ...


Mike,

but, the bike comes in Candy Red now!  and it seems to work really well on my daughter -- she likes the Specialized one-speed in Periwinkle!

i agree with your wife to some extent. i know i am a beginner but, i'm not stupid. especially since the guy was only 1 inch taller than me. 

i am now wondering why he didn't show me an Allez for the same price or slightly more. both bike shops i went to seemed to want to sell me a certain bike. i found it all pretty puzzling!

i will hopefully be bringing a friend with me to shop.
this always helps with the clothes-shopping!

thanks,
frances


----------



## Punkyhiggs (May 12, 2005)

Frances, Red sounds nice. I really hate the purple/pink bikes. Haha. 

Hate to admit it, but unless you really know what you "want", the bike guys will sell you what is "easiest" to sell (A Bike "made" for women). Again, nothing against the Dolce. I just think that they should take the time to fit you/or your daughter to all avail bikes in the size/component/price range. 

Don't know much about the single speeds, but the bike still needs to fit. It may not be too much of an issue on a more upright bike (cruiser), but any bike that pulls you down on the bars (MTB/Road/TRI) needs to fit (feel/handle) the way you want it to. 

Unless a sale is pushing you (and they push us all) , take your time and get what works. It will pay off in hte long run. Good luck. Mike


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

oliverpete said:


> Yes, it's a good idea to take someone with experience to the shop with you, and also on a test ride. I would let the shop know that you want to take the bike for a good 30 minute ride. First have them set the bike up for you in regards to saddle hight and position and then make sure you and your friend bring an allen wrench so you can make minor adjustments during your ride if needed.
> 
> During your ride take notice of how you feel on the bike. Are you comfortable both in and out of the saddle? How does your back, neck, and shoulders feel? After 30 minutes you should be able to tell. Also remember that minor adjustments can make a big difference on how you feel on the bike.
> 
> ...


Scott,

i test-rode the Dolce and the Allez. but, alas, i went to Supergo Bike Shop which had the worst and rudest service i have ever experienced (more on that later).

i brought my friend with me who is an experienced rider.

so, the Dolce felt great. but, my friend (also a woman) really discouraged me from a woman's bike. she just felt that i could buy a bike that fit me fine with better components, etc.

i don't know what it was but we had just come from riding the Trek 1200 from another shop. and the Dolce just felt smoother and more comfortable to me. however, on my test ride, the chain broke!!  
i was bummed because i was having a pretty good time on the bike.

well, i went back and the Allez Sport was waiting for me. i couldn't get a lot out of the ride because my friend decided to ride another Allez with me while complaining about something. sooo, the first thing i noticed was that my a-- was killing me after 2 min!!

and the second thing i noticed was that the Allez seemed way faster of a bike than the Dolce. whoa! not sure if it's good or not. i didn't feel as comfortable (i like to sit upright more). does the stem adjust to sit upright more? 

ok, Supergo was horrible! we went in and she went to ask for a Salesperson while i went to find the Specialized bikes. well the person up front told her, we're a little busy right now... after we left i called back to ask about the Dolce Elite (better components) and the guy actually said, "what's your question because i have a whole line of people waiting here." 

the only way we got the bikes to ride is that she happened to know one of the mechanics in the back and he pulled the bikes out for us and set us up. 

as for my friend, it was all about the Treks!! that was my other problem. she has a Trek and loves them and just wanted me to buy the 1200. she made a comment to me like, what do you like about Specialized so much??

how could i tell her it was that dark red color???  kidding! being inexperienced at this i just kind of dumbly went, it just felt smoother. but she didn't buy what the mechanic said about Specialized using better aluminum on their frames.

so i've said alot but, i would appreciate any of your opinions. 

frances


----------



## Punkyhiggs (May 12, 2005)

Frances, 
Wow, I hate that you had such a bad experience, especially at SUPERGO, which I actually had a good experience w/ purchacing my and my wifes bike. 

Again, w/the proper help (sales/fitting) any bike can be fit to you, and then from there youjust pick which feels/handles better. 

My wife had the same issues w/the Dolce and went w/the Allez Sport and changed the riding position by changing out the stem for one w/a higher angle (I am not sure which, but it was mininal). The Specialized stems can be flipped to raise the angle, but she needed just a little more. 

As far as frames: Once you get into the Specialized Allez Elite, you will notice that you are getting a far better frame in the price range. The main seat tube is aero cut for the rear tire, the aluminum is bettern and the bike just handles alot better for any Trek in its price range (personal opinion). The Allez Sport which my wife got, is an excellent bike for its price range and handles and accelerates great. 

You said you felt better on the Dolce; was it the reach, the seat or the whole bike together? The reach may be due again to the top tube being shorter and it probably handled better, but if it was the seat...well, they can be purchased. Remember we all kinda gravitate towards what we are "attracted" to at first regardless of the fit/finish/feel. 
I do think though that if you felt the best on the Dolce, go w/it. My wife upgraded her Allez Sport seat due to her Axx hurting also. I put the other seat on my MTB!

On Supergo, first of all, try to go during the weekday if you can. Because of its size/prices it gets swamped on weekends and late evening...ever get personal service at Sports Authority or Sports Chalet? Sencond of all, complain to the manager and ask for the service you want. They should have some women in there, (the one in Oceanside did), get them to help you as they will understand your needs a little better. 

As far as bike components. Do the research up front on your own bu hitting each website. This will help you be a little more specific w/your questions. 

I hope you hit it again, and good luck to you. On another note, try out the Scacantte brand that Supergo sells. It is their brand, is better equipped for the price, and has a great Easton Aluminum frame w/carbon fork/seat post. 

Good luck. 

Mike Higgs


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

Punkyhiggs said:


> Frances,
> Wow, I hate that you had such a bad experience, especially at SUPERGO, which I actually had a good experience w/ purchacing my and my wifes bike.
> 
> Again, w/the proper help (sales/fitting) any bike can be fit to you, and then from there youjust pick which feels/handles better.
> ...


hi mike,

it was the reach on the Allez. i think if the handle bars could be adjusted either higher or angled, i would've felt a little more comfortable. i did feel stretched out and afterwards felt some low-back pain (i have some low-back issues). and again, the saddle pain was kind of interfering with me enjoying much of the ride at all.

yeah, about the Dolce, i was actually riding the lavendar bike. i think i even made a comment to the mechanic about the color (don't they have another color)!  

it was a base-model Dolce which was around $700. the components seemed very similar to a Trek 1000 woman's which was about $150 less. but the Dolce seemed to shift gears better than the Trek 1000. still, i am wondering why since the components are all very similar (the grade of Shimano). it also seemed like the Allez Sport was slightly more expensive than the Trek 1200 which had similar components. so i was wondering why -- if it was all in the frame or some other thing that Specialized has going for it? 

i think they had a carbon fiber seat post (or it was aluminum wrapped with carbon). something like that. so maybe that's why the Specialized felt smoother? i'm pretty sure the Treks didn't have carbon anything on their seat posts.

the Supergo was in Northern Cal (Mtn View). it is not my "neighborhood" bike shop (about 8-10 miles away via freeway) but, i knew they had good prices. i may try a weekday but, i think i might try some local shops first. 

i am so glad you guys are here on this board! i have tried to discuss this with my husband but his eyes start to glaze over after a few minutes!  

-frances


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Frame size?*



bikerc said:


> Scott,
> 
> i test-rode the Dolce and the Allez. but, alas, i went to Supergo Bike Shop which had the worst and rudest service i have ever experienced (more on that later).
> 
> ...


Frances,
Both Trek and Specialized make great bikes, but yes your friend seems to be steering you towards Trek without a good reason. Go with the bike you like. 

What size Allez Sport were you riding? Were the frame sizes the same? I would check the geometry of a 52 Allez and maybe it will fit you better. Also, any good shop should switch out the saddle at no cost. Just let them know you want the same saddle that's on the Dolce and would like an even swap. Someone else mentioned different stem positions with the stem and that's correct. The Allez Sport stem can be fixed to -6, - 8, 0, +6, and +8 so try it at +6 and see if it help your back any.

Looks like your close and just need to work out some of the fine details before you get that new ride and burn out your first century! 

Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

oliverpete said:


> Frances,
> Both Trek and Specialized make great bikes, but yes your friend seems to be steering you towards Trek without a good reason. Go with the bike you like.
> 
> What size Allez Sport were you riding? Were the frame sizes the same? I would check the geometry of a 52 Allez and maybe it will fit you better. Also, any good shop should switch out the saddle at no cost. Just let them know you want the same saddle that's on the Dolce and would like an even swap. Someone else mentioned different stem positions with the stem and that's correct. The Allez Sport stem can be fixed to -6, - 8, 0, +6, and +8 so try it at +6 and see if it help your back any.
> ...


Scott, it was a 54 Allez. that's a good point. i will check out the 52 as well. also, thanks for the info on the stem positions. i will try that. for the money, i felt that the Allez was a better buy. and i like your suggestion about swapping out the seat for a Dolce seat!  

i couldn't believe that the next step up for a Dolce was $400 more!!

frances


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> My wife rides a Dolce with Ultegra shifters and derailleurs, Specialized crankset and brakes- and it offer incredible bang for the buck.
> 
> Most significant are the shorter throw shifters and the shallow bars- and she like the compact design. For the money, you can't buy a men's bike that comes close in terms of spec. She loves it.
> 
> ...


You are right. only the smaller woman's bikes have 650 wheels. 

so, what type of Dolce does your wife ride? just wondering because the base Dolce MSRP is $800 (going for $700 at some shops) and the next up is the Multisport (MSRP $1200). whoa! what happened there? and that's not even with the ultegra. i think those are around $1900! 

if i really like the Dolce i might upgrade it. but i am not into that turquoise color that the Multisport comes in!

frances

frances


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Allez Ride*



bikerc said:


> Scott, it was a 54 Allez. that's a good point. i will check out the 52 as well. also, thanks for the info on the stem positions. i will try that. for the money, i felt that the Allez was a better buy. and i like your suggestion about swapping out the seat for a Dolce seat!
> 
> i couldn't believe that the next step up for a Dolce was $400 more!!
> 
> frances


You go girl! I think you'll find that a 52 will fit you nicely and I'm sure you'll be happy with it. You've done your research and haven't made a rash decision and know what your looking for. I just went for a 40 miler tonight on my Allez Comp and I'm amazed at how comfortable it rides. Like you I did my research before dropping the cash. Here's a little picture to wet your Allez appetite. 
Scott


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

oliverpete said:


> You go girl! I think you'll find that a 52 will fit you nicely and I'm sure you'll be happy with it. You've done your research and haven't made a rash decision and know what your looking for. I just went for a 40 miler tonight on my Allez Comp and I'm amazed at how comfortable it rides. Like you I did my research before dropping the cash. Here's a little picture to wet your Allez appetite.
> Scott


Very nice! and so clean and shiny!  

i am still not done shopping. the Dolce is still in the running, as well. i called another LBS and the guy was quite willing to chat with me about these 2 bikes. so he has the Allez and i'm going to see if just adjusting the angle on the handle bars and swapping out the seat helps. if not, then i'll try the 52. 

my forearms were burning after the 4 test rides on Sunday!! partly from the braking on the hills and partly from holding on for dear life!! i think i am just now recovering.

so i'll be happy when i can complete a 40-mile bike ride.  

-frances


----------



## caligurl (Jun 6, 2005)

OMG! the dolce colors for 2005 are HORRENDOUS! now that i have that out of my system.... i ride a 2004 dolce elite (not sure if it corresponds to this year's elite.. it was 1299 MSRP for 2004)... it is mainly ultegra... and the dark blue (periwinkle)... not bad... and not purple!

i've enjoyed this bike.. it has a few quirks (the LBS can't seem to get the triple to shift/adjust correctly.. so i get rubbing where i shouldn't!) i actually still ride the stock seat.. tried the popular butterfly and hated it! i've ridden over 6,000 miles in the 11.5 months i've had this bike! i've ridden centuries.. i've climbed (breathless agony... 12000 feet of climbing)... i've done fun shorter rides.. it's a nice bike... i really can't complain.... 

i bought mine at supergo.. not crazy about them (fountain valley).. they probably needed to put me on a smaller frame.. i have a 51.... i did go to another shop for a fit and got a super short and highly angled stem... so it feels much better now.. not so much of a reach.. if you can stomach the colors of the this years' models... the dolce is a good bike!


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

*No, we are not 5-year-old girls buying bikes!*



caligurl said:


> OMG! the dolce colors for 2005 are HORRENDOUS! now that i have that out of my system.... i ride a 2004 dolce elite (not sure if it corresponds to this year's elite.. it was 1299 MSRP for 2004)... it is mainly ultegra... and the dark blue (periwinkle)... not bad... and not purple!
> 
> i've enjoyed this bike.. it has a few quirks (the LBS can't seem to get the triple to shift/adjust correctly.. so i get rubbing where i shouldn't!) i actually still ride the stock seat.. tried the popular butterfly and hated it! i've ridden over 6,000 miles in the 11.5 months i've had this bike! i've ridden centuries.. i've climbed (breathless agony... 12000 feet of climbing)... i've done fun shorter rides.. it's a nice bike... i really can't complain....
> 
> i bought mine at supergo.. not crazy about them (fountain valley).. they probably needed to put me on a smaller frame.. i have a 51.... i did go to another shop for a fit and got a super short and highly angled stem... so it feels much better now.. not so much of a reach.. if you can stomach the colors of the this years' models... the dolce is a good bike!


hi caligurl,

thanks for your post. yes, the colors are horrible. the only ones i can stand are the red, and black/gray. i can't handle anything purple, turquoise, etc. and what do you know? everything that Specialized has "in stock" is purple and turquoise!!

the 04 Dolce Elite sounds the same price-range as the 05 version. except i think that it's mainly 105's. 

so can i ask you a few questions about your bike shopping experience? how tall are you? you mentioned that the 51 felt large for you initially. have you cycled before this or is this your first time on a road bike?

the reason i ask is because i have been advised to buy a man's bike because i'm not that small (5'6") and eventually i'll be used to the positioning on a man's bike as opposed to the more upright position on the Dolce. 

i have not ridden on the road before (unless you count a single-speed Huffy) and i'm not used to the low-positioning or the braking/gear shifting. but my friend tells me she thinks that i'll out-grow the bike quickly if i buy the Dolce. 

do you have any thoughts on this?

thanks,
frances


----------



## caligurl (Jun 6, 2005)

this was/is my first bike.... i'm 5'2"/5'3" tall... errrr short! lol! i actually always complained that i thought the bike was too big cuz for standover.. that's all i can do... barely! i thought i should have had a bit more room.. then after we went for a fit.. i realized that the next size smaller MAY have been better for the reach, too... but i'm no expert by any means! i'm am riding my bike comfortably now! (with the short stem)

i'll have to go back to specialized's site.. they have a black/grey one? that sounds nice!!! the red is kinda hot too! lol! 

i, personally don't think you'd outgrow a dolce anymore than you'd outgrow and similiarly equipped men's bike... if the components are the same.. the nice thing about the dolce is the short reach (but i'm been checking out the dura-ace and i can reach those too... )

if you don't like any of the dolce colors that are available.. then definitely check other bikes... but if you like the dolces.. then get one... they are a nice bike! i've had several females ask me how like mine and say it is their dream bike when i've been at organized rides.... so it can't be all that bad! 

and i've got a lot of ultegra on my bike.. that's nothing to sneeze at... a lot of the men's (including my hubby's allez) has 105 or tiagra! so don't let someone talk you out of it if you like it and it fits and is a comfy ride for you!


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

caligurl said:


> this was/is my first bike.... i'm 5'2"/5'3" tall... errrr short! lol! i actually always complained that i thought the bike was too big cuz for standover.. that's all i can do... barely! i thought i should have had a bit more room.. then after we went for a fit.. i realized that the next size smaller MAY have been better for the reach, too... but i'm no expert by any means! i'm am riding my bike comfortably now! (with the short stem)
> 
> i'll have to go back to specialized's site.. they have a black/grey one? that sounds nice!!! the red is kinda hot too! lol!
> 
> ...


i think that you got a great bike for the price you paid! it would've been a no-brainer if that were the case for me. however, the 05 Elites are mostly 105s and only have 1 Ultegra component. to get mostly Ultegras, i'd have to go up to a $1900 Dolce Comp which again, is that hot red color! uh, that's a little out of my price range... i did test-ride it in a smaller size and it rode very smoothly.

it sounds like your bike is a little large for you. that's disappointing that they didn't do a better job with sizing you! 

i am also considering the Allez Sport with a shorter stem and a different seat! the thing about the Allez that i noticed right away is that the handling is so much different and the braking is harder because it's further out than on a woman's bike. it's like driving a luxury car vs. driving a sports car.  how does your husband like his?

frances


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

caligurl said:


> this was/is my first bike.... i'm 5'2"/5'3" tall... errrr short! lol! i actually always complained that i thought the bike was too big cuz for standover.. that's all i can do... barely! i thought i should have had a bit more room.. then after we went for a fit.. i realized that the next size smaller MAY have been better for the reach, too... but i'm no expert by any means! i'm am riding my bike comfortably now! (with the short stem)
> 
> i'll have to go back to specialized's site.. they have a black/grey one? that sounds nice!!! the red is kinda hot too! lol!
> 
> ...


sorry, there's no black, just silver. i was getting it confused with the Allez Sport!


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Try Orbea or Felt or ?*



bikerc said:


> sorry, there's no black, just silver. i was getting it confused with the Allez Sport!


Francis,
A couple of other bikes I rode and liked were bikes from Orbea and Felt. In fact if my local dealer could have gotten an Orbea (had to buy minimum of 8 to become a dealer) I would have bought one. Also check out the Felt F65 which has a good looking frame with carbon rear stays, and Ultegra groupo with an FSA crank.
Scott

http://www.feltracing.com/2005_bikes/2005_f65.html


----------



## caligurl (Jun 6, 2005)

first... i just found this article this morning... from margo conover... who builds women's custom frames.... it's about bike/bike parts for women!

http://www.pedalpushersonline.com/?CID=791

hubby has had his allez for... i think about 3 years... he likes it... heck.. he LOVED it over the old steel thing he had prior to it... now he's itching for a new bike though!  

he did switch out his seat... i would assume being female you would want to do that! he also.. after finally getting fit by a decent fit guy... got a shorter stem (wish we had done that sooner!) he has really had no complaints about his allez except his originally wheels.. they kept getting un-true... finally out of disgust we replaces them with mavic ksyium (spelling?) equipes.. 

the one other thing i would suggest asking them to change.. (did i mention this yesterday?) would be the shift levers.. switch out to the short reach ultegras! OH.. they MAY need to give you a women's specific handlebar.. but that should be as a swap and no charge (unless the new bar costs more)... the women specific ones have a lower drop and are narrower!

someone mentioned the orbea! if they had had that at the time i got my bike.. i'd be riding the gorgeous pluma pink! alas.. it came out about 6 months later.. but i believe it's more expensive than the red dolce (i inquired about it with a chorus build and was told $2100)

silver is still better than purple and touquoise! lol! and just think of the contrasting colors you could personalize it with (bar tape, colored tires! colored water bottle holders! lol!)


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

caligurl said:


> first... i just found this article this morning... from margo conover... who builds women's custom frames.... it's about bike/bike parts for women!
> 
> http://www.pedalpushersonline.com/?CID=791
> 
> ...


thanks for the article. it also mentions some websites to check out for women-related articles and information.

yes, when i re-rode the Allez, i had the stem shortened, saddle switched (just used the Dolce saddle for comfort), and the bike guy said he'd also recommend changing the handle-bars to a narrower one. but i think if i switched to the women's ultegra STI, it'd cost me because they are an upgrade from what the Allez has on them.

but it seems like well, if i am going to do all that, i might as well buy a woman's bike!!  

someone else had mentioned the wheel problem on the Allez. i think i read some reviews on it.

thanks for the info! i do appreciate it!

frances


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

oliverpete said:


> Francis,
> A couple of other bikes I rode and liked were bikes from Orbea and Felt. In fact if my local dealer could have gotten an Orbea (had to buy minimum of 8 to become a dealer) I would have bought one. Also check out the Felt F65 which has a good looking frame with carbon rear stays, and Ultegra groupo with an FSA crank.
> Scott
> 
> http://www.feltracing.com/2005_bikes/2005_f65.html


hi scott,

thanks for your suggestion. i think the LBS also suggested i try a Felt but, it is a little pricier than what i originally wanted to spend. how does it happen that you start looking in the $800 range and then start considering $1000+?  

i haven't heard of an Orbea but i will check it out. 

also, i did ride an Allez Sport with the stem switched out and saddle switched out and it was a much more comfortable ride than the stock bike i originally rode. but it's still a much stiffer ride. just not sure... 
am i not the most indecisive person? 

i really liked the LBS i rode it at but, they are into such high-end bikes and the Allez sport was the least expensive bike they had. everything else was much pricier. and their accessories were also very pricey!
but their service was so good. the guy i talked to was so knowledgeable and willing to swap things out for my test rides. he even watched riding in the parking lot to see if the fit was okay.

-frances


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Well?*

Are you riding a shiney new bike yet Frances? If so what did you end up buying?

Scott


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

*Hope to buy it this weekend!*



oliverpete said:


> Are you riding a shiney new bike yet Frances? If so what did you end up buying?
> 
> Scott


hey Scott,

after going through this decision process, i found out that the bike shops that i wanted to patronize couldn't order the bike i wanted! can you believe it? apparently, Specialized is OUT of the Dolce that i wanted in my size (54). and by the way, i have decided to buy the next step up (an Elite for a "mere" $1200). only bad thing is it's blue and not that beautiful dark red. i am sure i'll get over it, though. if i wanted to shell out another $500, i could get the red with the top-of-the-line components but, i think that REALLY out of my price range.

so i am going to go up to another shop about 18 miles away. and buy it from them! i decided to forego the Supergo experience although some people swear by them.

so that's the plan this weekend -- Happy Father's Day, Honey!!  let me spend some of his hard-earned money! and he gets to take care of the kids, too!!  

if i can ask you another question -- i know it's a newbie question but sometimes they are mean on that Beginner site -- do you have any advice regarding types of pedals i should put on the bike?

i've gotten everything from just standard SPDs to some much more expensive ones with a wider base for comfort. i know the shop will have more to say but, i am going to have to choose a pedal for sure.

i'm thinking to just get something basic for now and if i have any problems (other than falling off because i can't clip out fast enough), then i'll have them changed later.

thanks in advance,
frances


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Good choice*



bikerc said:


> hey Scott,
> 
> after going through this decision process, i found out that the bike shops that i wanted to patronize couldn't order the bike i wanted! can you believe it? apparently, Specialized is OUT of the Dolce that i wanted in my size (54). and by the way, i have decided to buy the next step up (an Elite for a "mere" $1200). only bad thing is it's blue and not that beautiful dark red. i am sure i'll get over it, though. if i wanted to shell out another $500, i could get the red with the top-of-the-line components but, i think that REALLY out of my price range.
> 
> ...


I think you've made a wise decision on your selection.  

As for pedals they're a lot like saddles in that everyone has a preference as to what they like. I run regular egg beaters on both my road and moutain bikes. The advantages are 4 sided entry, no set screws to worry about adjusting, light weight, and easy maintenance. They're very easy to clip in and out of and my wife also like them. The drawback is that the platform is small so you need a very stiff sole shoe to use them.

Best of luck!
Scott


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

*What are regular egg-beaters?*



oliverpete said:


> I think you've made a wise decision on your selection.
> 
> As for pedals they're a lot like saddles in that everyone has a preference as to what they like. I run regular egg beaters on both my road and moutain bikes. The advantages are 4 sided entry, no set screws to worry about adjusting, light weight, and easy maintenance. They're very easy to clip in and out of and my wife also like them. The drawback is that the platform is small so you need a very stiff sole shoe to use them.
> 
> ...


what's a "regular egg beater" pedal? the easy clip-in clip-out sounds encouraging. does it have a name? 

thanks,
frances


----------



## Punkyhiggs (May 12, 2005)

*Hey Francis,*

Hey Francis, just got back in town and was looking to see if you got your bike yet. Hope all turned out well for you. 

Mike.


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

*I Got My Bike!!*



Punkyhiggs said:


> Hey Francis, just got back in town and was looking to see if you got your bike yet. Hope all turned out well for you.
> 
> Mike.


hey Scott & Mike,

i got my bike!!! yay!! i have a picture which i'm attaching to this post.

you are going to laugh because i got the Allez Elite instead of the Dolce Elite. i got on the Dolce and it just didn't feel that good. it was smooth and all but i felt like i was all on top of the handle-bars. so this shop happened to have a 52 Allez (which one of you recommended i try). and it fit perfectly! plus, i could tell the difference when i rode it on a grade. i could scoot back better in the saddle and really use the gluts and hamstrings. 

the reach felt great and i'm pretty darn thrilled with it. 

the shop swapped out the seat for me (i got the Dolce seat). and a friend loaned me some of his Look pedals. so here's my new ride!!

-frances

p.s. only bummer -- i left my license at the shop and now they can't find it. so it's a trip to the DMV for me.


----------



## Punkyhiggs (May 12, 2005)

Hey Francis, CONGRATS! I know you will be happy. If it makes you feel any better, my wife and I just returned from Cancun Mx, where I threw her license away in the trash after a night of libations. So, we will also be making a trip to the DMV.  

Glad you got your new bike and that you got what you wanted. Hope you enjoy it. Drop a line after some miles. 

My wife is on her way to her first triathlon in July, now that she is comfortable w/her Allez. Only a sprint course, but it is amazing how a month or so on a bike will make you feel.  

Take care, Mike


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Way to go!*

Sweet looking ride Francis! You did your research, made a good decision, and bought what you wanted, way to go. Now get out and ride that red hot looking bike!

To answer your earlier question egg beaters are made by Crank Brothers. Looks like the pedals you have on are fine though.

Enjoy
Scott


----------



## Punkyhiggs (May 12, 2005)

Hey Francis, let us know how she rides and how you are doing. Congrats and enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

*Went on my first real ride*



Punkyhiggs said:


> Hey Francis, let us know how she rides and how you are doing. Congrats and enjoy!
> 
> Mike


well guys, i went on my first real ride this past weekend with some friends. it was about a 20 mile ride with some rolling hills in the beginning and then pretty flat in the last half -- but in a more populated (read: traffic) area.

my new Allez rides very well! it feels almost effortless going up those rolling hills. i am still mucking around with my gears so i'm not great at knowing when i need to shift so i tend to just power up the hills. it's the going DOWN that scares the bejeezus out of me!!

what do you do going downhill? do you just put it in the biggest gear so you feel like you have some control? or do you just coast? i was definitely braking!

1 friend was riding a mountain bike so i'd pass her up on the hills and she'd pass me by going downhill. another was also a newbie who'd just bought a hybrid. and the other was on a road bike.

i felt just fine except a little sore in the shoulders by the neck and also my knees felt a little swollen. not sure if it is because the seat is up too high or if i'm doing something funky going downhill (trying to pedal and not having any resistance). OR it could be that FALL in the parking lot in front of Starbucks?  

number of times ridden bike with cleats: 2
number of times fallen: 2 (once out side the driveway of my house)

all in all it went pretty well. it was kind of dicey getting into the left-turn lanes, though. if i hadn't been with a group, i wouldn't have dared to do it. 

oh, and those Look pedals! while very comfortable, they are only one-sided and i keep having to look down, flip them over, and then clip in! does this get better or should i try a double-sided pedal?

-frances


----------



## Punkyhiggs (May 12, 2005)

Francis, 
Sounds like you are doing well and as well as any other new rider w/a new bike and clipless! 

The gears will come, but obviously you want to drop to the gear you need on hills BEFORE you actually need it. That will come w/practice. 

Dowhills: I think it is common to be afraid of the speed, and you are probably thinking:"what if my tire pops, what if a car pulls out", etc... That is normal and will also go away w/time. Well, maybe not go away, but it will lessen. Remember to sit back and use your rear brake more, so you don't panic and go over the front.

Give it a few weeks and if you are still sore, go get refitted/measured. You will besore at first, but it shouldn't last long. 

Once you are flying downhill, you won't always be able to catch up by pedaling. No dramas, just ride it out. Take that time to enjoy the ride and pain you just suffered getting up the hill in the first place. 

You will fall more in the future w/cleats until it becomes second nature to release them...before...you actually need to. Practice twisting out and locking back in as you approach stops. I think I am safe in saying most if not all of us have looked ike a turtle on our backs and our bikes in the air due to not releasing our cleats. Haha. 

Give the looks some more time and if you are not comfortable get some dual sides (speedplay) or quad sides (egg beaters).

Take care, Mike


----------



## elGato (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry to jump in--read the thread and got interested; don't worry about falling with clip-ins, most everyone does a few times in the beginning. But it stops unless you're a really slow learner.

Nice bike--I'd look at any SPD pedal--the advantage is that you can use the mountain shoe (which lookes pretty much like the road) but the cleat is recessed into the sole and allows you to walk around on it like a normal shoe. Makes it nicer for those coffee stops during a ride. You can usually find a good deal on pedals on e-bay, I found some specialized race pedals for under 30 bucks which were double sided SPD (no flipping) and put them on my Specialized Epic (vintage 96').

Make sure you wear a good helmet. On going downhill, you do all the work to climb, imagine yourself as a bird on the downhill and learn to trust and enjoy and fly a little.


----------



## bikerc (May 24, 2005)

elGato said:


> Sorry to jump in--read the thread and got interested; don't worry about falling with clip-ins, most everyone does a few times in the beginning. But it stops unless you're a really slow learner.
> 
> Nice bike--I'd look at any SPD pedal--the advantage is that you can use the mountain shoe (which lookes pretty much like the road) but the cleat is recessed into the sole and allows you to walk around on it like a normal shoe. Makes it nicer for those coffee stops during a ride. You can usually find a good deal on pedals on e-bay, I found some specialized race pedals for under 30 bucks which were double sided SPD (no flipping) and put them on my Specialized Epic (vintage 96').
> 
> Make sure you wear a good helmet. On going downhill, you do all the work to climb, imagine yourself as a bird on the downhill and learn to trust and enjoy and fly a little.


no problem. i'm always happy to hear that i'm not as lame as i think i am (with the falling).  

i will try the pedals out a few more times. since they are borrowed, i can always return them to my friend and try something else. they are very comfortable once i'm in, though!


----------

